# Will her coat turn curly?



## candy-chan (Jan 7, 2015)

This is our 9month old toy poodle Candy. She probably full grown by now right? When she was a smaller puppy she looked like a Pomeranian from behind and everyone asked what breed she was. Since then she's got a couple waves here and there but she doesn't have those tight curls like all the other poodles I see (even puppies). Will she grow out of her "puppy fur" eventually? At first I thought she would, but even the other puppies I see seem to have tighter curls.

Also, I know apricots can fade a lot, and she has. Aside from her ears she looks more creamy to me, but when will we know what her final colour is? I don't mind either way colour or curls or not I think she's adorable but I'm certainly curious!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Candy is very cute. She could clear more and be very much a cream color since that can take more than a year. I hope someone who has tpoos will weigh in on when they make their coat change. To me that still looks rather like puppy coat.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tpoos can go into coat change around 9 months or they can wait until 2 years it all just depends on the Tpoo and their genetics. Some Tpoos might not ever get an adult coat. I groomed a black Tpoo named Princess she was 5yrs old and had the exact same coat your girl has. It's kind of a wait and see thing unfortunately. Just give it time though it took my black girl 2 years to get her adult coat.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I think apricots tend to have softer puppy like coats - my 13 year old 's never changed, but all of my other colors did.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Luce is and apricot and has a similar coat and she is 2! There is a spot on her back up by her shoulder that seems a bit tighter but not much. I am waiting to see.


----------



## candy-chan (Jan 7, 2015)

Interesting! Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy's coat thickened up on her back when she was 9 - 12 months, gradually getting curlier and more poodly, and then her topknot got less floppy. But the rest of her hair is still very soft at nearly 6. It does seem to be a trait amongst red and apricot dogs, especially toys.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My Bella although she had a horrible life before I got her had just wavy hair and it was not thick. Now her body is like wire, her tknot is still more on the straight side


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Rookie is the softest out of all the whites and blacks I know. He also stays brushed out looking longer.

When and if you give her a short cut she might curl more.


----------



## Misfits (Dec 27, 2014)

My Lucy could have been your Candy's twin. She is a rescue from Mexico and was estimated to be 8-9 months old when we got her. The hair was identical and the only difference is that my Lucy has a black nose. At around a year old, I got all that puppy hair clipped off and the hair that grew back was stiffer, thicker and more curly. Even now at age 2, if I let the hair grow out, it is softer and straighter than my black, but the texture definitely changed between one and two.

Her color also changed some between one and two. She is darker than she looks in her pictures. She is more of a dark cream, with darker apricot ears. Since she is a rescue, I have no idea what color her parents were or what color she was supposed to be. But whatever color they are or whatever the texture of their hair, they're cuter than cute!

This is what she looked like at 9 months old.


----------



## Misfits (Dec 27, 2014)

Also, as far as being her full size at 9 months, she probably has a little more growing to do. My girl weighed about five pounds at nine months old when she was spayed. That was 15 months ago and we estimate her to be about two now. She only grew maybe an inch taller, but her body shape changed a lot. She is not at all fat but has a poodle body now and has gained about a pound and a half so I think she is topped out at six and a half pounds. She is still a dainty and petite girl.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I think apricots tend to have softer puppy like coats - my 13 year old 's never changed, but all of my other colors did.


Willow's coat look the same, and she's 10 months old. I remember you saying this about apricot's coats. I think she's having some coat change, because she's getting matted easily...and the hair comes out easily. she is very very soft... not wiry at all. And you are right, it makes it hard to clip.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> Willow's coat look the same, and she's 10 months old. I remember you saying this about apricot's coats. I think she's having some coat change, because she's getting matted easily...and the hair comes out easily. she is very very soft... not wiry at all. And you are right, it makes it hard to clip.



Yup, I love the feel and the look of it, but I never did have the skills to give Tangee a smooth looking style - every snip showed! But man, I can scissor Teaka into any shape that I like - she was the first poodle that I achieved a perfect tail Pom on lol!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Misfits said:


> Also, as far as being her full size at 9 months, she probably has a little more growing to do. My girl weighed about five pounds at nine months old when she was spayed. That was 15 months ago and we estimate her to be about two now. She only grew maybe an inch taller, but her body shape changed a lot. She is not at all fat but has a poodle body now and has gained about a pound and a half so I think she is topped out at six and a half pounds. She is still a dainty and petite girl.



But the latest research shows that dogs spayed before the first heat will keep growing longer than nature intended because the hormones that signal the growth plates to close have been removed.


----------



## candy-chan (Jan 7, 2015)

Misfits said:


> My Lucy could have been your Candy's twin. She is a rescue from Mexico and was estimated to be 8-9 months old when we got her. The hair was identical and the only difference is that my Lucy has a black nose. At around a year old, I got all that puppy hair clipped off and the hair that grew back was stiffer, thicker and more curly. Even now at age 2, if I let the hair grow out, it is softer and straighter than my black, but the texture definitely changed between one and two.
> 
> Her color also changed some between one and two. She is darker than she looks in her pictures. She is more of a dark cream, with darker apricot ears. Since she is a rescue, I have no idea what color her parents were or what color she was supposed to be. But whatever color they are or whatever the texture of their hair, they're cuter than cute!
> 
> This is what she looked like at 9 months old.


Wow you're right! They look a LOT alike =) I've only gotten her trimmed twice and after each trim it did get a bit curlier so maybe when it warms up I'll take the plunge and give her a nice short cut and see. It's as cold inside as it is outside here so no cuts until Spring brrrrr.


----------



## candy-chan (Jan 7, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> But the latest research shows that dogs spayed before the first heat will keep growing longer than nature intended because the hormones that signal the growth plates to close have been removed.


Interesting. Unfortunately Candy is already in heat right now (we were(are?) planing to do it at the end of January, oh well.) so since she'll be spayed after her first heat she's likely to be smaller I guess?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

candy-chan said:


> Interesting. Unfortunately Candy is already in heat right now (we were(are?) planing to do it at the end of January, oh well.) so since she'll be spayed after her first heat she's likely to be smaller I guess?



Well I think that she will be the size that nature intended - that is a good thing because overgrowth due to early spaying can lead to joint and bone problems!


----------



## Misfits (Dec 27, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> But the latest research shows that dogs spayed before the first heat will keep growing longer than nature intended because the hormones that signal the growth plates to close have been removed.


We don't know whether she'd had a heat or not, or even how old she is/was. Actually we don't even know if she is full poodle or a mix. She was a rescue so she had to be spayed - the rescue did allow us to use our own vet, but we only had a certain amount of days to get it done. Our vet estimated her age to be about nine months, based on the fact that she had a full set of adult pearly whites.


----------

